# Introducing...



## Nigel (Mar 29, 2009)

[SIZE=18pt][/SIZE]

EMH Zhivago a.k.a. "Charlie"


[SIZE=12pt]AMHR/ASPC Foundation yearling stallion[/SIZE]
Charlie is a stunning black and white colt and I am SO very excited to call him mine




. A HUGE thank you to Ernie and Pat Zammit of Elysium Miniature Horses for allowing me to purchase this sweet boy



I look forward to showing him AMHR this show season, my first show season with a horse all my own



Charlie is full brother to EMH Cat Walk Diva, who was shown VERY successfully in 2008, winning multiple Grand Champion Mare titles, as well as Champion of Champion titles. Hopefully Charlie will follow in his sister's footsteps



He has a long, slender, hooky neck topped off by one of the sweetest faces I've ever seen



He is definitely a sweetheart and loves kisses over the stall door






He is SO willing to learn! I just can't wait til that first show of the season!!








Without any further ado, my boy Charlie!!





























Thanks to Devon for the beautiful photography


----------



## TripleDstables (Mar 29, 2009)

Gorgeous boy! what a lovely facial expression.


----------



## JaniceZ (Mar 29, 2009)

YAY Nigel!

Im so excited for you! Showseason is comming!


----------



## Basketmiss (Mar 29, 2009)

Congrats on your new addition-he is very handsome...


----------



## Devon (Mar 29, 2009)

Congrats Nigey





Charles is a super sweet boy it's been great working with him





You guys are going to do so amazing.


----------



## Filipowicz Farm (Mar 29, 2009)

Congratulations Nigel on a very handsome horse. You should clean up in the show ring this coming season. Devon you take great pictures. Wishing the both of you much success with your beautiful horses this show season.


----------



## Nigel (Mar 29, 2009)

Thanks everyone!!

Im SUPER excited for summer


----------



## Jill (Mar 29, 2009)

Nigel, Charlie is SO handsome!!! Congratulations on him!!!


----------



## 1horse2many (Mar 29, 2009)

Your very welcome Nigel, Pat and I know that both You and Charlie will make us proud. another thanks to Devon for taking such wonderful shots of Charlie but by far the last shot gave me goose bumps the look of freindship. Good luck Nigel


----------



## casilda (Mar 29, 2009)

Gorgeous boy ..good luck with him .. I am admiring the lake in your photos as well !


----------



## maplegum (Mar 29, 2009)

Congratulations to you, he is really special.





Love the photos, nice location.


----------



## Sterling (Mar 29, 2009)

Wow!!! What a wonderful partnership you both are going to have! Congratulations on your beautiful boy!!! I really like the last pic too.


----------



## Matt73 (Mar 29, 2009)

Congratulations, Nigel! What a handsome boy! Good luck showing this year.


----------



## twister (Mar 29, 2009)

Congratulations Nigel, you have got one handsome boy there



Devon takes great pictures too, I too especially like the last one. You guys are going to clean up this summer.

Yvonne


----------



## eagles ring farm (Mar 29, 2009)

congratulations

on one handsome guy





you will have a great summer


----------



## Irish Hills Farm (Mar 29, 2009)

Congrats on your new boy. I meet Ernie Zammit a few years ago, very nice man. Is your colt by his blue roan stallion?


----------



## dreaminmini (Mar 29, 2009)

Congratulations on your new boy! Very handsome



Good luck with him in the show ring this year. Beautiful pics Devon!


----------



## midnight star stables (Mar 30, 2009)

:shocked



:shocked



:shocked





How dare you not tell me!

That is Huge news!

...

I can't believe you did it! Like Wow!





And you didn't tell me?? Nigel!! Shame on you!!

Charlie is AWESOME!! He kicked Donovan's butt twice when they were going through the yearling yuckies, but of course with age, he looks just Superb! I seen him just over a month ago and he just rocks.......

...

And you didn't tell me?? Waa... That's so harsh!

Seriously, you needed a boy like Charlie. He is PERFECT for you... Everything you want with a huge dose of quality! He's an Awesome little horse...

Nigel....

*[SIZE=36pt]CONGRATULATIONS [/SIZE]*

On a well waited for purchase!!!

Even though you didn't tell me....

I'm *SO* Happy for you!!!




:yeah



:yeah



:yeah



:yeah



:yeah

You go out and rock the shows!!!!!

What will you be showing him in?


----------



## SampleMM (Mar 30, 2009)

Congratulaitons Nigel, and best of luck to you showing your new boy!


----------



## Nigel (Mar 30, 2009)

Thanks everyone!!





haha Des, you don't know how hard it was not telling everyone!

Ernie, again, I am so glad I had this opportunity! That last picture is one of my favourites too



:wub

Not sure of all the locations I'll be showing at yet, definitely Equus and the Classic, hopefully Hanover and Drayton, and the other MHCO shows. Not sure if he'll get across the border this year, we'll see. He'll be in his open yearling class, colour, obstacle (fingers crossed), and liberty


----------



## midnight star stables (Mar 30, 2009)

LOL Stallions? Under?


----------



## Lisa Strass (Mar 30, 2009)

Hey Nigel! Congratulations on a horse all your own! I can't imagine how excited you must be.



Charlie is a good looking boy, and I'm sure you guys will have a great show season.


----------



## Nigel (Mar 30, 2009)

Actually, I think he's a B, have to get a stick on him



I think you are talking about Tango, Des. Ernie didnt' show Charlie last year, since he was a weanling.

Charlie is by Graham's Black Tie Affair, Ernie's black and white stallion, who has absolutely gorgeous movement, which he has passed on to Charlie








Can't wait til this boy is 3, and to get him in harness


----------



## midnight star stables (Mar 30, 2009)

You know what, you are right. My mistake. Didn't realize he was an '08 kid



So you didn't answer my other question.. Are you gelding him? He's nice enough to go either way, I just wanted to know





Charlie is awesome... I love his dam


----------



## Nigel (Mar 30, 2009)

Yes, she is SO pretty!

Right now, he will remain a stallion, with the possibility of gelding for next season





Alright, now that we got that sorted out LOL it was quite a mess of confusion I think


----------



## Amy (Mar 30, 2009)

Congratulations Nigel -- I am so happy to see you with a horse of your very own. Good luck. See you on the circuit.!!


----------



## Reble (Mar 30, 2009)

*[SIZE=18pt]CONGRATULATIONS[/SIZE]* Nigel / Love those Pintos.

Hope you can use some of those xmas gifts I got you now for Charlie.





Also Congratulations to Erinie and Pat on this lovely boy.


----------



## MyBarakah (Mar 30, 2009)

Congrate's! How exciting! I wish you the best with him!


----------



## Nigel (Apr 1, 2009)

Reble said:


> *[SIZE=18pt]CONGRATULATIONS[/SIZE]* Nigel / Love those Pintos.Hope you can use some of those xmas gifts I got you now for Charlie.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


YES! They are definitely going to be put to good use! Thanks again





Looking forward to seeing everyone in the ring (and outside the ring



) This coming season, it's shaping up to be one of my best yet!

Thanks everyone, again!


----------



## PrestigeMiniHorses (Apr 2, 2009)

Oh Nigel I remember what it was like showing with my own horse for the first time. It was so amazing and there really is nothing like showing your own horses. Congrats on such a handsome boy!!! May you build many amazing memories with him!


----------

